# Neon Tetra Disease



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

I was reading in one of the disease websites to find out what my fish might have. Looks like it may be Neon Tetra Disease. My Long-finned Rosy Barb is losing his color and is swimming around like a madman. Any suggestions? The rest of the fish look fine. Water is 0 Ammon, 0 NitrItes, low NitrAtes. pH is neutral. Thanks.


----------



## PaulInKingston (Dec 4, 2005)

Neon Tetra disease is more common than many aquarium enthusiasts realize, and affects species beyond neon tetras. Named after the fish that it was first identified in, the disease strikes members of the tetra family most often. However, other popular families of aquarium fish are not immune.


Cichlids such as Angelfish, and Cyprinids such as Rasboras and Barbs, also fall victim to the disease. Even the common Goldfish can become infected. Interestingly enough, Cardinal tetras are resistant to the ravages of Neon Tetra disease. Caused by the sporozoan, Pleistophora hyphessobryconis, the disease is known for its rapid and high mortality rate among neons. To date there is no known cure, the only 'treatment' being the immediate removal of diseased fish to preserve the remaining fish. 

The disease cycle begins when parasitic spores enter the fish after it consumes infected material, such as the bodies of dead fish, or live food such as tubifex, which may serve as intermediate hosts.
Once in the intestinal tract, the newly hatched embryos burrow through the intestinal wall and produce cysts within the muscle tissue. Muscles bearing the cysts begin to die, and the necrotic tissue becomes pale, eventually turning white in color.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

What are symptoms?


----------

